# Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC?



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm hurting a little and would like to find thrust bearings for a vortech V-9 Supercharger... Vortech is being hard to deal with and I don't have $790 for a SC rebuild from them... I havve everything else and all that's left are 2 bearings and a seal







can anyone direct me to an outsourcer of some sort?
Thanks in advance...
Pic for views!


















































_Modified by dragonfli_x at 12:52 PM 9-21-2005_


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

bump trying to find 3 items...
VORTECH Thrust bearing 2A075-140
VORTECH Thrust bearing 2A070-158
VORTECH Seal 2A060-12


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

Not under warrenty I take it? The seals you can get on Ebay not sure about the thrust bearing.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (Scooter98144)*

hee hee hee... yep.. no warranty







Vortech's not being very helpful... those bash-turds are just money hungry sphincters
ebay doesn't have ANYTHING!










_Modified by dragonfli_x at 10:52 AM 9-20-2005_


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

Hey Mark, not to be a bother but when are you going to post those pics?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (Feanor)*

oh yeah... they are on the net already... just need to get them linked up on here...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

pics uploaded!


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

In the second pic from the top is that brown metallic stuff on the rag the remnants of a bearing and seal?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (Feanor)*








yep... that's what was left... it was literally shredded but we had to remove the seal so it ended up a little worse which is what you see on pic 2...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

bump


----------



## 2slo4me (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

contact vortech themselves if not bring the bearings too napa and tehy can match emm by part number http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (2slo4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2slo4me* »_contact vortech themselves if not bring the bearings too napa and tehy can match emm by part number http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

"Oh, we only do rebuilds and can't give you the bearing reference numbers because you need to have it rebuilt by our technicians. Oh, how much? it's a great deal at $790 for a minor rebuild which will replace your bearings and seals."
"oh the part number doesn't match? that's because vortech makes these bearings and they don't exist anywhere else... "
there are part numbers... I challenge you to find bearings with the part numbers that I've provided in the first post...
if not, then it's a 17/35/10 phenolic cage thrust bearing
I don't know the preload settings and I don't know the thrust angle... 
someone amuse me


----------



## VeDubgtiVR6 (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

I had looked around at one time for the thrust bearings.. and had no luck, it seems vortech has a lock on whoever makes them. Dealers of vortech(C2) cannot even get them, vortech seems they want all rebuilds/repairs done inhouse. Good luck, if you find them let us know!!


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (VeDubgtiVR6)*

at least somone else has tried other than myself!


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

Vortech DOES NOT make the actual bearings, nor the seals....
get ALL of the numbers stamped on the bearing case, and start calling HD/Industrial beraing supply houses...you should be able to find a direct replacement or sutbile conversion unit...same with the seal....


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_Vortech DOES NOT make the actual bearings, nor the seals....
get ALL of the numbers stamped on the bearing case, and start calling HD/Industrial beraing supply houses...you should be able to find a direct replacement or sutbile conversion unit...same with the seal....

what should I ask for? will they be susceptible to my questions concerning a 17x35x10mm and a 17x40x12mm floating thrust bearings for a VORTECH SC or will I need to have them cross reference me a similar sized bearing? I wish I knew who the manufacturer was at least so I could have something to go by...








problem with the numbers of the bearing case and the bearing supply houses is that they have no numbers that look remotely similar to the ones that Vortech stamps on their crap! including the seals... very ghetto and almost illegal, because aren't all parts supposed to be registered with a universal seal/bearing guide?


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

Or at some point you will simply have to fork over the money for a rebuild. Still not sure why it failed and why VF will not back it up?


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (Scooter98144)*

it was over 3 years old, and i bought it brand new off of someone else








they ofered to"cover" it under warranty but even then it was too expensive for my pocket at around 650 or something just for the rebuild... so I told them I'd try to do it locally because this way I could get you these wonderful PICs


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

get a micrometer and start mic'ing the seals and bearings...you should be able to find a suitable unit to replace/crossreffrerance them with...


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (LSinLV)*

funny you mention that, 
2A070-158.VORTECH.THRUST.MADE IN USA
17x40x12mm brass 10 bearing cage. Floating type
2A075-140.VORTECH.THRUST.MADE IN USA
17x35x10mm phenolic 13 bearing cage. Floating type
unknowns:
preload
angle load
load limit
there's also a seal that has a similar numbering sequence as the bearings, but unknown whether I can find a location that sells that also...
2A060-12
17.75x30x9.5mm


----------



## VeDubgtiVR6 (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_get a micrometer and start mic'ing the seals and bearings...you should be able to find a suitable unit to replace/crossreffrerance them with...

I have tried this, all the bearing suppliers in Columbus, OH have no listing for any part numbers that resemble the Vortech ones, or do they have a bearing listed in any of their books that would work properly.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (VeDubgtiVR6)*

you sure thats not a G60?








sure sounds like it


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (brilliantyellowg60)*

With all the bearings out there, I highly doubt Vortech had anything custom built for them. They probably picked a bearing they liked and removed the part #.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (LSinLV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
get ALL of the numbers stamped on the bearing case, and start calling HD/Industrial beraing supply houses...you should be able to find a direct replacement or sutbile conversion unit...same with the seal....
 yep get the #s off the casing and go to these guys , http://www.mcmaster.com/ and type in search " bearings " 12 pages of thrust bearings and if you cant find it there call them they are very helpfull. I was a machinery nechanic for many years and we bought alot from them .Whats those chargers spin at 10K? or so? ive rebuilt percision I.D. grinders that spun 30K +. Hope this helps







Bob.G


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (2kjettaguy)*

Why would they not design a bearing for there product. A bearing that see's 30-50 thousand RPM and has to last years.?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

because there are plenty of off the shelf products which will do exactly that- and often times its cheaper to buy something then build it yourself... 
its out there- somewhere... 
I've never taken a vortech apart so i'm not too familiar with the problem at hand, but would it be possible to machine the case or the shaft to accept a different bearing?


----------



## VeDubgtiVR6 (Apr 27, 2000)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ yep get the #s off the casing and go to these guys , http://www.mcmaster.com/ and type in search " bearings " 12 pages of thrust bearings and if you cant find it there call them they are very helpfull. I was a machinery nechanic for many years and we bought alot from them .Whats those chargers spin at 10K? or so? ive rebuilt percision I.D. grinders that spun 30K +. Hope this helps







Bob.G

10K? ahah max is like 60K rpm, maybe 10K at idle.


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (VeDubgtiVR6)*

i found some bearings!!! still missing a seal, but ooohhhoo ho ho body blow to Vortech!!
now for the bad news.. I believe I know now why Vortech is charging 800 for the rebuild! the last two bearings I need I'm sure is over 140 each!







grrrr.... + all the other seals and bearings plus labor... it sounds almost right... I could use weaker bearings if I had wanted to, but I think the angular thrust bearings with phenolic and brass cages with a max limit at 65000 and 57000 rpms... this might be it! ... ouch! think I pulled a nerve ending


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

you might want to talk to "VR6 Mole" I know he rebuild his V1 charger, he might be able to help you out on finding some parts


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (VeDubgtiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeDubgtiVR6* »_
10K? ahah max is like 60K rpm, maybe 10K at idle.
i wouldnt know , i would never buy something that takes away power to make power and not engineered to last


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_i wouldnt know , i would never buy something that takes away power to make power and not engineered to last









Hater














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go stick with your 4 banger and make more power than me














and I'll use my blower to take away my 20hp as a handicap!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

you should look into 'regular' bearings. 
You are probably looking as 'spindle' bearings.
Look for large Bearing distributor like:
BMC Bearings in Chicago
or
BDI Bearings Distibutors Inc.
BDI -- Atlanta 
5125 S Royal Atlanta Dr 
Atlanta, GA 30084 
Phone: 866.502.5893 
Fax: 866.213.5511 
Email: [email protected] 
Branch Manager: John Halter
[email protected] 
Online:
http://www.bdiexpress.com
just punch in the part number(s)
-Jeff


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (Jefnes3)*

i saw the regular bearins and I started thinking that I'd want something that would definitely last or even outlast the car! ... having a normal bearing that only handles up to 1500 rpm spin might be great for putt putting around town without hitting too much boost might be great, but what would happen to that same bearing if I wanted to romp on it like no tomorrow?... granted I could get those weaker bearings for $10 or cheaper, but i'd be scared it wouldn't last me a long time and I'd be replacing those every dsingle time they went bad... right? does it matter the type that goes in? or just so long as it fits it'll be okay...
someone brought up the fact that usually when you rebuild something, you make it better than you got it







similar to why people upgrade to forged pistons and rods if they want to prepare for something better in the future... granted, the supercharger doesn't have a lot of room to grow, but just more of a what if scenario... not trying to say anythign negative... but I'm hoping I get what I pay for... plus, if it's done several levels above "right" then I'd be more than content with keeping what I got, and if I were to sell it, then I'd have a truly "bullet-proof" system







and the buyer wouldn't even have to doubt the sub-standard parts that were used in the Vortech system at all! ... I only wish I could modify the gearings to get me more boost on the inside than changing the pulley








as for my searching, I was lookign for angular bearings and basing my choice on the higer rpm rated ones that would be able to withstand extreme loads and speeds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by dragonfli_x at 10:16 PM 9-29-2005_


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Desperation ATTACK! Where to find thrust bearings for V9 SC? (dragonfli_x)*

http://www.timken.com/
won't need to look any further bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

